# Rabbit Body Types



## BlueGiants (Nov 15, 2007)

*In the United States, rabbits are divided into 5 recognized Body or Profile Types:*

*Full Arch:*
 Tan
 Rhinelander
 English Spot
 Belgian Hare
 Britannia Petite
 Checkered Giant

















*Checkered Giant Belgian Hare ** Brittania Petite*

The Arch should start at the base or nape of the neck, continuing over shoulders, midsection, loin and hips to the base of the tail. These rabbits generally have more body length than width. They are mostly shown as âNaturalâ movers, not posed and allowed to move on the table. They should all naturally pose sitting up and âon their toesâ.





*Semi-Arch:*
 English Lop
 Flemish Giant
 Beveren
 Giant Chinchilla
 American











* Flemish Giant** English Lop

*The Semi-arch should start at the back of the shoulders and rise over the loin and hips and continue to the base of the tail. Also called a Mandolin type, they are posed with front and back legs flat on the table. They are allowed to move naturally after posing, to assess type and movement.








*Compact:*
 Netherland Dwarf Havana
 Polish  Florida White
 Silver Dutch
 Mini Rex Dwarf Hotot
 Mini Lop Standard Chinchilla
 Lilac English Angora
 Jersey Woolie American Fuzzy Lop
 Holland Lop 













* Mini RexHavana**American Fuzzy Lop
*
These are rabbit breeds that are smaller and lighter than commercial breeds. The Holland Lop is posed âsitting upâ with front legs resting lightly on the table. The rest are shown with front and back legs flat on the table, back toes behind the front elbows. Jersey Woolies are shown with head held high in its natural position.



*Commercial:*
Silver Fox French Angora
 Satin Giant Angora
 Silver Marten Satin Angora
 American Sable Champagne DâArgent
 Rex Californian
 Palomino Cinnamon
 New Zealand American Chinchilla
 Hotot CrÃ¨me DâArgent
 Harlequin  French Lop 









*  French Lop Silver Marten
*










* New Zealand Lilac*


These breeds show roundness and depth of body that equals width. They tend to be medium to large in size. They are posed naturally with all four legs flat on the table, not to be compacted or scrunched up.





*Cylindrical:*
 Himalayan








* Himalayan
*
This group contains one breed. They are fine boned and have a long, slender and cylindrical body with a longer narrow head. They are posed with all four legs flat on the table but stretched out to best show body type and markings.


----------

